# its sunday what schwinns did we find this week...10-20-13



## vintage2wheel (Oct 20, 2013)

Its Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/history did we find this week...


Post some pics and tell us the story behind the find!!!


----------



## ReVo (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't have any pics of them but my friend found two in his shed. A coppertone 67 men's and purple 68 woman's collegiate. Both were complete, but a bit rusty. 

-Ron-


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 20, 2013)

*'52 Hornet*

I traded for this one this week. Spent a day detailing it. V/r Shawn


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks good Shawn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 20, 2013)

*24" Schwinn Flying Star*

Picked up this bike today. 24" Schwinn flying Star, with tank and rack, possibly around 1960. Needs detailing among other things. Anyone into these?


----------



## jd56 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Love it*

Nice detail job.
Love these Hornets.....one day


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 20, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> Its Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/history did we find this week...
> 
> 
> Post some pics and tell us the story behind the find!!!




I found this in the trash outside tims house yesterday....
View attachment 118815


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 20, 2013)

*Another mans treasure*

Man, if thats the kind of cast off's he has, I would be dumpster diving his cans every week.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 20, 2013)

It's mine Fatbar is trying to be funny (trying). It's not that color anymore. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 20, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> It's mine Fatbar is trying to be funny (trying). It's not that color anymore. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free




who is this fatbar Guy?... .. Anywho, got my drop centers back from chome shop.. Looking sharp. Laced em up today with some nos spokes. Also replaced me brake pads ... Damn bike stops on a dime now!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 20, 2013)

Change your avatar when you change your name


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## prewarkid (Oct 20, 2013)

Picked this up from a friend a month ago.  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## greenephantom (Oct 20, 2013)

So my manager at the bike shop calls me up on my day off, "Hey, there's this old guy here wondering if anyone's interested in an old Schwinn from an estate. You wanna talk to him?" Hells yes I wanna talk to him! The old guy tells me it's an old Schwinn from the 1940s with a tank and a light on the fender and "all the bells and whistles".  Right away I'm thinking Autocycle. Get his address, hit the ATM, roll on over pronto. Turns out to be a black 1950s Wasp that was decked out decades ago. No light on it anywhere, but there's a matching cantilever tank with horn, a springer fork (bolt thru leg), super heavy duty spokes with large flange front hub and the chrome S-2s. Still a sweet score, but not the green/green Autocycle that was dancing in my head. At least it wasn't a 1960s off-brand middleweight. Gotta get my manager a six-pack.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 20, 2013)

I got a couple of cantilever tanks.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 21, 2013)

prewarkid said:


> Picked this up from a friend a month ago.




Wow, everyone shouuld have a friend like that.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Wow!!!!*



prewarkid said:


> Picked this up from a friend a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I want this Cycle!!!!
Nice score!!!
Want to trade?
pm sent


----------



## prewarkid (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks!
Unfortunately I had to sell my 38 canti autocycle and some to fund this baby.  It was a tough decision but in the end it was all worth it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 22, 2013)

*Family*

A customer sent me a photo of a "family" of Schwinns this weekend that were left in his dad's garage. Right now he is just looking to get them rideable. I want to make an offer, and be fair, but don't want to scare him off with too big of a number either.


----------



## cyberpaull (Oct 22, 2013)

*Excited*

I'm excited of this purchase.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 22, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> A customer sent me a photo of a "family" of Schwinns this weekend that were left in his dad's garage. Right now he is just looking to get them rideable. I want to make an offer, and be fair, but don't want to scare him off with too big of a number either.




Thats the first Lil kid prewar,Schwinn ive ever seen.. And with twin lights lol.. Nice!


----------



## jkent (Oct 22, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> A customer sent me a photo of a "family" of Schwinns this weekend that were left in his dad's garage. Right now he is just looking to get them rideable. I want to make an offer, and be fair, but don't want to scare him off with too big of a number either.




That is easily $2500 in bikes. I love the prewar Excelsior. That has got to be the first hanging tank I have see in that size. Is it a 20" or a 24"? either way looks to have Person Majestic pedals, motorbike rack, hanging tank and dual Seiss lights. I bet that bike would bring strong $$


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm thinking more in the $4500 range--but I'm not a Schwinn guy per se. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 22, 2013)

Congrats on the aerocycle, graphics on the tank look nice!

As to the Schwinn family, those have to have been "collected" and hopefully you can get a good deal on the lot from whomever is handling the money now.

Chris


----------



## jkent (Oct 22, 2013)

I bet the smaller bike in the front would bring close to 2K alone.
like I said easily $2500....... If I had a chance at them I would jump, if the price was right.


----------



## prewarkid (Oct 22, 2013)

*20" tanker.*

I will pay $3k all day long for that little tanker.  I would even trade my OG 37 motorbike for it.


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 22, 2013)

buy them & I'll do 4k on the small one


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 22, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm thinking more in the $4500 range--but I'm not a Schwinn guy per se. V/r Shawn




 Shawn If you're not a Schwinn guy, I'll take that black '52 you just picked up. LOL, That's a sweet looking ride.   Tim


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 23, 2013)

Mine isn't as glorious but I picked up this 53 original balloon Starlet on an absentee bid in an Amish community , and I found this clean 62 Deluxe American with working horn and light on cl in the same area for a two in one trip Monday . Need to put a back rack on the American though .
 Lee............


----------



## jd56 (Oct 23, 2013)

Overhauler said:


> Mine isn't as glorious but I picked up this 53 original balloon Starlet on an absentee bid in an Amish community , and I found this clean 62 Deluxe American with working horn and light on cl in the same area for a two in one trip Monday . Need to put a back rack on the American though .
> Lee............




Lee....wait a second....can you go back to this auction and see if the Chromed tanklight bike is still there? 3rd one in the row.
The one in the background of your Starlet picture. The bike in question has a red painted frame with a chromed spring book rear rack with then red some light... Looks to have a white seat.
If you can get me the contact info of that bike I would be in debt to you.
Nice schwinns by the way.
But I want that Astroflite or Foremost game light bike.
Wait a minute...is this your collection of bikes?. I see that the 2 bikes you just got are all together.....duh....I'm an idiot in the morning.
Nice Murray you got. Is it a strato flite or a foremost?
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 23, 2013)

*1946 b-6*

I really like survivor bikes with original paint, and when I saw this '46, I had to have it. It is almost all original with a few minor things I have to work on. (not sure about the Troxel seat?).
You never pay too much, you only buy too soon. At least that's what I tell my wife.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 23, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> I got a couple of cantilever tanks.




Nice I got a Schwinn sign


----------



## jd56 (Oct 23, 2013)

Got to love all original painted schwinn.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mruiz (Oct 24, 2013)

That is a nice find JD. I like it.
 Mitch


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 25, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Lee....wait a second....can you go back to this auction and see if the Chromed tanklight bike is still there? 3rd one in the row.
> The one in the background of your Starlet picture. The bike in question has a red painted frame with a chromed spring book rear rack with then red some light... Looks to have a white seat.
> If you can get me the contact info of that bike I would be in debt to you.
> Nice schwinns by the way.
> ...




 JD , yeah that is a 66 girls murray strato flite I picked up a few weeks ago , needs the switch board replaced and cleaned up yet . By the way 56 was a good year , lol . 
 Lee............


----------

